# When To Harvest Hops?



## Giz (2/3/11)

Hi all, I'm sure a few of you would have their own pet hop plant. Just wondering what time of year you usually harvest the flowers. I'm in north tas, and the flowers on my cascade plat are about an inch long. I've watched the youtube video about harvesting hops, but just wanted to know when other people harvest theirs. They smell slightly hoppy on the bine, and when you cut them open, I get a pretty strong passionfruit aroma. You can see the yellow glands?? clearly, and to touch they are green with a fair bit of moisture, definitely not dry. 

Any advice regarding when to pick??


CHeers, 

Giz


----------



## razz (2/3/11)

http://www.brewingtechniques.com/library/b....3/montell.html
Fifth paragraph from the bottom Giz


----------



## Giz (2/3/11)

razz said:


> http://www.brewingtechniques.com/library/b....3/montell.html
> Fifth paragraph from the bottom Giz





Great Thanks, might have a little way to be by the sounds of that

Thanks again.


----------



## seemax (2/3/11)

should be papery , not moist 

there was some good discussion few weeks ago on here, search the forums


----------

